# My first manga/anime drawing



## Jasonage (Jul 25, 2009)

I got bored so  just decided to start drawing. I know it isn't very good, so comments and criticism. would be appreciated.

MY FIRST TWO PICTURES.


Spoiler



http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/Jasonage/roar.png

http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/J...sonandSonic.png



My third attempt, experimenting more with clothing and facial features this time. The lines, are of course sharper on the paper, but I'm downloading Flash right now, so I can draw over and hopefully colour it


----------



## Nerdii (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome-ness! Skillage! Any other compliment I can think of! EXCELLENT DRAWING!


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see you spent a long time getting the hair right. Good drawing!


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 25, 2009)

Pretty good for a first try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The nose is a bit too high on the face (take a look at this tutorial), and the arms look a bit too thin for the chest as well.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 25, 2009)

the ears kinda ruined it for me but, NICE JOB


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2009)

My friend is a rather good artist and is Asian. However, though, he hates anime drawings and says that they just make the eyes oversized because they lack skill to make a detailed face. This doesn't apply to you, however, since you didn't include eyes yet.

Also, what's with the cat ears?


----------



## Jasonage (Jul 25, 2009)

Nerdii said:
			
		

> Awesome-ness! Skillage! Any other compliment I can think of! EXCELLENT DRAWING!
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> ...



Explained the ears above, I tried to avoid adding the eyes for that reason, I couldn't get them more natural looking.

Thanks for all the comments and constructive criticism guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably scan the new one in later today, can anybody reccomend any good programs I could use to colour my drawings?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 25, 2009)

awesome!
my first anime drawing looked like crap lulz.

best would be photoshop? dunno.


----------



## Jasonage (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, I was going to edit the old image, but it looked kind of messy anyway, so I drew another. I have lowered the nose, TRIED to fix the arms, and removed the ears.  Could a moderator please add this new image to my first post please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, how do I add spoiler tags to the picture, I managed to get the spoilers working but inside it just said [IM]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/Jasonage/JasonandSonic.png[/IMG] in text.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 25, 2009)

Jasonage said:
			
		

> Ok, I was going to edit the old image, but it looked kind of messy anyway, so I drew another. I have lowered the nose, TRIED to fix the arms, and removed the ears.  Could a moderator please add this new image to my first post please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, it should be  not [IM]
also to add this image to your first page simply copy the url (with the


----------



## bobrules (Jul 25, 2009)

Not bad, not bad. Looks pretty good. The head shape is a little odd.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice hair, nice enough that it shouldn't be ruined by an anime-styled face.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 25, 2009)

Jasonage said:
			
		

> I'll probably scan the new one in later today, can anybody reccomend any good programs I could use to colour my drawings?


For free software, take a look at GIMP or Paint.net (requires .net framework install). The most popular program is Photoshop, which is a commercial app and doesn't come cheap. There's also Paint Shop Pro, which isn't quite as popular but does the same job.

If you're on an older computer and experiencing performance issues then it's worth trying older versions of the software. The latest versions of Photoshop crawl on old PCs, but the older ones will still do everything you need.


----------



## Splych (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice, Better than my first drawing... xDD.

Just as Psyfira said... You could use GIMP, Paint.NET. There is also PhotoShop (you can be a pirate and download it illegally xDD) and Paint Shop. Only thing is, you gotta pay for the last two unless you be all piratey and then get it that way.


----------



## Jasonage (Jul 25, 2009)

New picture, experimenting with clothes and facial features.


----------



## Splych (Jul 26, 2009)

Big improvement. I like this one a lot better than your first two ones ^^. Swords are awesome... If you are experimenting, I recommend making the triangles on the sword bigger. I think I am too used to seeing the ones in animes xD


----------



## Jasonage (Jul 26, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Big improvement. I like this one a lot better than your first two ones ^^. Swords are awesome... If you are experimenting, I recommend making the triangles on the sword bigger. I think I am too used to seeing the ones in animes xD



Thanks, I wasn't really sure how to do weapons, so I just guessed.


----------



## Splych (Jul 26, 2009)

There were a few tutorials here for weapons: Manga Tutorials

Completely free site.

You could these two pictures as reference to the sword handle:


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Jul 26, 2009)

Needs a LOT of work.


----------



## Splych (Jul 26, 2009)

A little more criticism could've helped... Maybe what he could've improved...


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Jul 26, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> A little more criticism could've helped... Maybe what he could've improved...




IT being the whole thing. Its being babied a little too much. Its not good, but everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## Splych (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know what spot you are in to say that kind of criticism. I know one thing, I am not babying anyone. Look at what you are saying. All you say is it needs work. 

How the hell is that suppose to help him? If you say the whole thing, why the whole thing? What needs to be improved... There has to be something that is good enough to stay. On his third attempt, you notice a big difference in work. He actually put eyes, the clothing has improved and so has facial. To me, all he did need to improve was the hair and the sword. Nothing else. 

God damnit... Some people are in no position to say what ever they feel just because they think that. I want to see your drawings... Since it seems like you are in such a position to say such criticism.


----------



## Jasonage (Jul 26, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I don't know what spot you are in to say that kind of criticism. I know one thing, I am not babying anyone. Look at what you are saying. All you say is it needs work.
> 
> How the hell is that suppose to help him? If you say the whole thing, why the whole thing? What needs to be improved... There has to be something that is good enough to stay. On his third attempt, you notice a big difference in work. He actually put eyes, the clothing has improved and so has facial. To me, all he did need to improve was the hair and the sword. Nothing else.
> 
> God damnit... Some people are in no position to say what ever they feel just because they think that. I want to see your drawings... Since it seems like you are in such a position to say such criticism.



Thankyou very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I'd like to thankyou for the tutorial website, I shall use it tomorrow.

@DigitalSquirrel - You say that everyone starts somewhere, so surely it would be better to tell people new to drawing how to improve?


----------



## Jaems (Jul 27, 2009)

Your first drawing was much better than the second one.
The guy was the sword just looks disproportional, and his ears, neck, and face all just look... I don't know how to say it... "out of place"?

But then again, you're doing the anime/manga drawing style.
The best I could suggest is just look at other anime/manga, imitate, and practice.

Most of it looks the same.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 27, 2009)

Its good for a first anime drawing, you didn't...focus on too much how it will turn out. Most drawers IMO focus on what they perceive from their minds and if it doesn't turn out EXACTLY how they want it, they seem to crumble it and focus on that mental image inside their minds. 

So far its decent what you should focus on is the style. In other words you style can either be freestyle or professional.


----------

